# Insulating an OSB sheated wall



## moon48 (Jun 21, 2011)

I have an insulated metal building with no climate control. I'm sectioning off a portion of the building and will install a window unit to keep that area cool. The wall will be 2x4 studs sheated with 7/16th OSB on both sides. I didn't plan on painting the wall or doing anything else to it.I live in South Louisiana. What is the best way to insulate the wall?


----------



## Perry525 (Jan 10, 2010)

*Insulation*

You are trying to keep the heat out?
It rather depends on what you are trying to achieve.
At a minimum glue 4 inch thick sheets of polystyrene over the outside (on the hot side).


----------

